# Maersk quitting UK flag



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Maersk are apparently to remove their current British flag vessels from the UK register, they're also to cease recruiting and training UK cadets immediately, although those cadets currently in training will be permitted to finish their course before being made redundant.

It would seem the Nautilus Officer's union has been informed and their Secretary announced it yesterday. Maersk are to publish a statement soon on the matter.
From what's being said on the Union's twitter page it would appear this is Brexit related as Maersk wish to retain an EU white list flag for their vessels.

https://lloydslist.maritimeintelligence.informa.com/LL1126109/Maersk-said-to-be-quitting-UK-flag


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Certainly with German ownership there is a tax penalty if the number of European employees drops below a certain percentage.

There is also an issue of pension resources. If an occupational pension scheme serves members across the European border then it must be fully funded, a significant and sudden cost for any in deficit as many, including the MNOPF.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

> Certainly with German ownership there is a tax penalty if the number of European employees drops below a certain percentage.


Thought they were still Danish??

They have all the UK fleet Svitzer Tugs as British but don't suppose that counts!!

geoff


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry Geoff, I was using German as typically European, I have no idea if that 'problem' is pan European or specifically German (further thought suggest that the tax may be inheritance related and if so also company specific).


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Apologies accepted and explanation!
They have ships registered all over the world these days.
geoff


----------



## jmbrent (Feb 3, 2010)

The Red Ensign is a flag of convenience as there are British registered vessels with totally foreign crews


----------



## kevhogg (Jul 20, 2005)

They also announced in the same statement that all S African cadets are to suffer the same fate-nothing to do with Brexit just an excuse to re employ very cheap labour


----------



## Dave McGouldrick (Jan 1, 2007)

kevhogg said:


> They also announced in the same statement that all S African cadets are to suffer the same fate-nothing to do with Brexit just an excuse to re employ very cheap labour


Having sailed for an owner (1986 I think) who found it financially worthwhile to pay off the Filipino contracts and repatriate the crew, and employ Eastern Europeans to replace them, I can only agree with your last comment.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I am sure that was a mixed decision. Eastern Europeans enjoy a first rate maritime education and training - at that time anyway, I am sure they have not found it sustainable to maintain the structure (before I was made redundant in 2011 we had already been offered E/Os with a Ukrainian licence instead of CoC. I gather one just had to turn up with a light-up screwdriver to the nearest harbour master to obtain one). I am also sure that the Filipino 'stock' will, like many others before them, catch up (or indeed have caught up for all I know) in terms of tested competence.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

Rather strange that they have,nt latched on to the Greek maritime academies which used to turn out blokes with both a combined masters and chiefs ticket all in within 18 months. Must have been very bright blokes to achieve that.


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

As mentioned in other forums the world is changing. There are currently in excess of 50,000 merchant vessels plying the world's oceans, employing in excess of 1.5 million seafarers, I doubt we could fulfil the demand and alas they seem to be managing quite well without us. Shipping is a business like any other, and the bottom line is profit, beancounters do not let sentimentality enter their equations


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

As someone else said, UK flag is now just a flag of convenience. I see more UK cadets on non Uk Flag ships than UK ships. Maersk are merely preparing for ease of movement around Europe and tax benefits. Personally cannot blame them. The UK flag is a bit of a joke these days. I have completed close to 400 inspections on all types of tankers over the last 9 years on all flags including UK and have seen 6 British masters and 5 British Chief Engineers.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

How the heck do you link Brexit and not recruiting British cadets? Aren't things becoming a bit extreme - shall we start saying Maersk is a racist company?


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Brexit and re-flagging? Makes no sense to flag in the UK post Brexit... and isn't carrying UK cadets a condition of being UK flagged... no UK flag.... no requirement... why bother....?


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Yet,if as I,have been on many cruise vessels,all US owned,and find that the Master and/or Staff Captain, and some officers, are British.....and that some of the Princess vessels are actually registered in London.

geoff


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

Erimus said:


> Yet,if as I,have been on many cruise vessels,all US owned,and find that the Master and/or Staff Captain, and some officers, are British.....and that some of the Princess vessels are actually registered in London.
> 
> geoff


Hi Geoff, I do not inspect Cruise ships so can only comment on Oil, Chemical and Gas ships. I too have been on Cruise ships were the top two were British but they were usually flagged in the Bahamas. I don't actually think that the Maersk action is because of Brexit but it is fair to say that all quarters of the shipping industry are nervous of the possible repercussions we may face. One of the oil majors the other day thought that I was very sensible in getting the Irish passport. My job sometimes means I get a job today and am required to be on the vessel tomorrow, I cannot risk having to **** about waiting for Visas if it comes to that. I personally don't want to leave my fate in the hands of the Sherman Tankers who have been dealing with Brexit so far!


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds fair to me...one has to protect ones income and that seems a good way.

geoff


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

Why would a Danish owned company want to fly a UK flag admiration in the first place.

Now the concessions/benefits have dried up its time to skedaddle.

Cannot see nothing wrong with the business ethics in Maersk doing a runner.


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

I think companies are using Brexit to hide the real reasons of their actions .

Brexit is a bit of an unknown until it happens , much like the Millenium and Computers which software companies made a lot of money on , put business into a panic as if the world was going to end and nothing happened. If mistakes had been made due to data entry then Millenium was used as the excuse. 
And so is Brexit. If the vote had been 75% leave and the powers that be had a game plan then perhaps all this scaremongering would not be going on.
Yes I would aggree British Registered is a joke and a flag of convenience, very few British officers and crew on these vessels, if any.


----------

